# Fear of clowns



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds great so far, Sam. If it is not too much to ask, could you possibly include the accompanying clowns with the download? I would love to have them visit my worthless cousin who happens to have that particular phobia...


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

i cant understand it I love clowns! Thanks Garth


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know why anyone would be afraid of clowns.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

SAMHAYNES said:


> i cant understand it I love clowns! Thanks Garth


As do I, and the creepier the better... You're welcome, Sam.



scareme said:


> I don't know why anyone would be afraid of clowns.


The exaggerated features is my guess, scareme. I love that image


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome as always Sam!


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work, "Fear of Clowns" is the perfect title.


----------

